# do catfish bite in the winter?



## Curtis937

i've heard catfish do and ive also heard they dont does anybody catfish in the winter that knows for sure?


----------



## SeanStone

With the exception of the hibernating flathead catfish theory, my immediate response would be yes, All catfish eat in the winter. There are a few videos out there that show flatheads bundled up in chain formations in deep holes in the winter. Some suggest that they are in hibernation or some sort of deep sleep. However there are countless in-fisherman videos of guys jigging spoons for flatheads in the dead of winter. So that's up to debate. 

Channel cats are constantly caught through the ice. Blue cats bite all year long as well. I'm sure there are peaks and low points in activity during the cold water months. 

IMO catfish don't stop biting; people just quit fishing for them. (Generally)


----------



## quackpot

I've caught channel cats at Indian lake thru the ice so I say yes. I've also had them come up in the hole, scares the crap out of you. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bad Bub

Fish have to eat year round. They just get really slow....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid

Sean hit it right on the head, channels all winter, Blues all winter and rarely a flathead after water drops below about 50 degrees, I heard of 2 caught in the last 2 weeks on the Ohio River in 38 degree water so it dowes happen, just not worth tageting them specifically. The cats keep on biting and the people just quit fishing for them. Ill looking at getting my boat out to Eastwood later this week for an afternoon, and hopefully will get a few cats.

Salmonid


----------



## alumcreeker

Your best time of year to get big cats is in col weather/water I've got a small lake I ice fish on and drop cut shad thru the ice and drill big cats its a blast on ice some don't even fit thru a 6in hole I know when fishing in the ohio river you look for long deep holes with slow current flow for big cats. Its just what everyone keeps saying people quit fishing for them. You get the chance in your local lake in the spring find the shallow end of the lake with some kind of creek channel then get you some cut bait and hold on you'll have a great day 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

i,ve caught plenty of catfish through the ice while targeting crappie with live minnows. so i know for a fact that channel cats bite in cold weather.
sherman


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sure do: Not a target species, but I've caught them while fishing for others

Here's pix of a nice 27" channel cat caught from Turkeyfoot during the 2010-2011 ice season


----------

